# Selenium?



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Anyone here on Selenium, does it help? Also which brand do you use? I have a bottle of Pharmaassure brand and honestly it is difficult to take because the smell is THAT bad. It is overwhelming, and makes me feel nauseous smelling it. Any brands in better in your experience?


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't investigated Selenium. But I suggest you monotor your blood level for it, like any vitamin.


----------



## Jazzharmony (May 28, 2015)

I eat 2 Brazil nuts per day (when I remember) which is supposed to provide enough Selenium. They taste good, too


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I took Selenium for a short period of time prior to going onto Cytomel.

It did raise my FT-3 level 2.8 to 3.0. Still too low for me so I added Cytomel and quit the Sleenium.


----------



## LizziePDX (Oct 18, 2014)

My Naturopath suggested I take selenium as well as zinc copper. I read a little on the web about it and Chris Kressor recommended it but a lower dose than my Naturopath. I also take a lower dose of zinc/copper and not everyday. Kressor suggested the Life Extention Super Selenium brand. Now he's changed his mind on selenium. Really confusing information out there. I never took it every day anyway. The book Hashimoto's Thyroiditis by Wentz also recommends Selenium. Don't know if she's changed her mind. Like I said - confusing. I try to do research and use caution.

My brand has no smell at all and that your's has a bad smell is worrisome. Maybe take it back and try another brand.

best to you....


----------

